# Puppy digging on the sofa ???



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what to do about my 4 month old Cockapoo? Whenever he goes on the sofa, or onto his doggy bed, he digs. There's no crumbs on the sofa, no food in the area at all. We're trying to keep him off of the furniture because of this, which is very hard to do.
Why does he insist on digging? Does this mean anything?
Any advice on how to keep in off the sofas? Everytime he goes on, we tell him "off" and take him off, but it's continuance.


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

well imo, i think he might be tring to make its bed.. saddie does the same thing, but to blankets...she will dig at them and turn in circles then eventually lay down...

teaching off will take sometime, but keep at it and when u tell him off and get him off make sure to treat/praise him...so he knows that getting off the couch when u tell him too is what u want him to do...but it will take sometime...just be consistant about it....


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*dig the couch*

when your puppy digs the couch he is not looking for food, he is "nesting". Dogs often dig at their bedding the get it "just right" before lying on it. I would recommend that you give your puppy his own soft, cozy bed that includes a blanket to nest in, that way he can dig around and make it just the way he likes it for his little naps. Make his bed really nice and he should prefer his bed to the couch. Even the most expensive dog bed is cheaper than a new couch!!!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Try going to Walmart or Target and getting a kiddie couch from the toy section. Put a blanket on it. It's the perfect size for a cockapoo.


----------



## beverly (Jan 18, 2007)

He's definitely just trying to get comfortable.  Both of my little dogs do that, so I keep a few bunched up blankets on their couch spot.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It's true, he's nesting...just trying to make his place of rest comfortable. I agree, he shold have an alternate rest area he can call his own. And you should follow off with an appropriate behavior that you can praise...like laying down on his kiddie couch.


----------



## dachlover (Feb 22, 2007)

I disagree that it's definitely nesting. Our 6 month old doxie nest... he'll grab his blanket in his mouth and dig it around until it's just right to lay down. However, he also does this digging thing that we assume is an instinctual breed habit. He'll jump on the couch and start digging like there's no tomorrow. He looks so focused when he does it, his head is down and he gets this determined look in his eye and his paws dig, dig, dig in one spot. He'll even do this on our pant legs when he's sitting next to us on the couch. Is this more like what your pup is doing? If it's similar, the best solution we've found is to distract him with a toy or chewy. Or I'll even clap my hands loud next to him. Some times it takes a few tries to snap him out of it. But eventually he moves on to regular play.


----------



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

Dach,
That's what my pup is doing.
He is very determined. I wish he'd stop.
We tried not letting him on the sofa, but that's virtually impossible. I bought him 2 puppy beds of his own, one for the crate, one just for the house. He digs in them too.
I'm actually hoping it's just a phase that he'll grow out of.

ps. He just lost his first tooth yesterday. One step closer to the end of teething !!!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have any help, but, I just want to say good luck.


----------

